# Photography



## jar546 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been taking pictures at inspections for over a decade and have a great assortment of photos of defects.  The problem is that they are boring.  I have reignited a passion that I had for photography that began in the early 80's when I first learned about aperture, film speed, shutter speed, lighting, and developing film in a darkroom.  Now I have a new hobby and instead of taking just pictures of 2x4s, I am taking pictures of just about everything.  Here is a little video slideshow that I put together for anyone who is interested.  Thanks to Tony DiMito for giving me his music to use.

Now if I could just find a way to make construction defects look good to music.............

Enjoy and comment if you like, good or bad.  I can take it.  If you have a decent internet speed, you may want to expand it and watch the HD version to see the detail in the photos.

[video=youtube;TCX73M7t9Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCX73M7t9Fw


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2013)

Fantastic shots

I finally took the digital plunge last year, got a Nikon d5200. Love it and trying to take some classes to get better.

Miss living near the beach!!!!!!!


----------



## rshuey (Mar 21, 2013)

Great Job Jeff!

If you start a code inspection company near the beach, I want in. My wife and I are sick of Central PA weather and politics...haha


----------



## mjesse (Mar 21, 2013)

Good eye Jeff. Nice work.

mj


----------



## north star (Mar 21, 2013)

*= ~ =*

While my I cannot see the video itself, if it is professionally

done, with quality photos indicating code violations or code

compliance, then I would STRONGLY encourage you to begin

a training division in your company, ...to offer courses for

obtaining CEU's to the various code officials out here.

IMO, there is a great need for quality, real world training

in the myriad of codes that we are trying to interpret &

administer.........As a bonus to this suggestion, you could compete

directly with ICC in providing training to the masses out here,

thereby obtaining your own share of the [ code training ]

market.

If education of the codes is an ongoing requirement for us

code officials, then I believe that there is a need to be

filled.

*= ~ =*


----------



## LGreene (Mar 21, 2013)

You're very talented!  And you even worked a door into the slideshow!!


----------



## ewenme (Mar 21, 2013)

Passion shows. And why are you inspecting construction?


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff

Never heard of smugmug

Are the pictures on there downloadable and able to be sent to a print lab???


----------



## jar546 (Mar 21, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Jeff Never heard of smugmug
> 
> Are the pictures on there downloadable and able to be sent to a print lab???


Yes they are, absolutely!  I never heard of smugmug before either but they are working out really well.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 21, 2013)

ewenme said:
			
		

> Passion shows. And why are you inspecting construction?


Thank you.  Because it takes many years of struggling to earn a living in photography and I can't afford it.  Therefore this is a hobby although I have made $0.90 so far with stock photo agencies!!  LOL


----------



## jar546 (Mar 21, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= ~ =*While my I cannot see the video itself, if it is professionally
> 
> done, with quality photos indicating code violations or code
> 
> ...


I could not agree more!


----------



## Alias (Mar 21, 2013)

Wonderful photos!  Some almost look like paintings.

Sue


----------



## jar546 (Mar 21, 2013)

Alias said:
			
		

> Wonderful photos!  Some almost look like paintings.    Sue


Thank you.  The ones that almost look like paintings are processed that way on purpose for effect.


----------



## ICE (Mar 23, 2013)

Most people can take a decent picture but it takes talent to know what subject will be interesting.  You have that talent.....and Photoshop



> I have been taking pictures at inspections for over a decade and have a great assortment of photos of defects. The problem is that they are boring.


We don't all feel that way .....what with this being a building code forum and all, you might consider sharing .....you may not have noticed but there is a thread here that's all pictures of defects and it gets lots of views.


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Most people can take a decent picture but it takes talent to know what subject will be interesting.  You have that talent.....and PhotoshopWe don't all feel that way .....what with this being a building code forum and all, you might consider sharing .....you may not have noticed but there is a thread here that's all pictures of defects and it gets lots of views.


Ok I am not a member of the secret photo thread

Can you post the thread/ link

Thanks


----------



## ICE (Mar 23, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Ok I am not a member of the secret photo thread Can you post the thread/ link
> 
> Thanks


You've got to promise not to tell conarb.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 25, 2013)

CDA, here is a link to see the photos if youtube is banned from your work computer:

Some more unadulterated self promotion:

Jeff Remas Photography


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> CDA, here is a link to see the photos if youtube is banned from your work computer:Some more unadulterated self promotion:
> 
> Jeff Remas Photography


I was talking about this:::

you may not have noticed but there is a thread here that's all pictures of defects and it gets lots of views.


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> I was talking about this:::you may not have noticed but there is a thread here that's all pictures of defects and it gets lots of views.


Jeff doesn't know about it either so between the two of you, you'll never find it.  It's really not much of a big deal.  Maybe a 1000 pictures and the musings of a wayward building inspector.

These two threads have been viewed 44,700 times so I'm convinced that Jeff's pictures of work would add to the forum experience.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/contractors/6666-average-day.html

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/contractors/8921-average-day-too.html


----------



## jar546 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sure, make me start going through my old pictures!!


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2013)

Forget the old stuff...give us the new stuff.....Just don't give us any boring stuff. :devil

I wonder if putting pictures in the various threads, as opposed the two threads that I started in the contractors forum, would generate more action.  I use the average day thread because I got tired of coming up with thread titles. If folks like CDA of all people don't even know its there it might create more action if I scatter them around.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh no wonder my computer blocks ice threads, don't why?????


----------



## jar546 (Mar 26, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Forget the old stuff...give us the new stuff.....Just don't give us any boring stuff. :devil  I wonder if putting pictures in the various threads, as opposed the two threads that I started in the contractors forum, would generate more action.  I use the average day thread because I got tired of coming up with thread titles. If folks like CDA of all people don't even know its there it might create more action if I scatter them around.


It would be best if the pictures were in different threads based on the content.  When a thread gets to big, no one wants to read through it.


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Oh no wonder my computer blocks ice threads, don't why?????


Well you can't see this but if somebody can get a message through to you to unblock me.......


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 26, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Oh no wonder my computer blocks ice threads, don't why?????


I can view ICE's photos but none of Jeff's!

Content blocked by your organization Reason:

This Websense category is filtered: Streaming Media.

URL:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/TCX73M7t9Fw?wmode=opaque

Content blocked by your organization Reason:

This Websense category is filtered: Social Networking.

URL:

http://scubajeff.smugmug.com/

Francis


----------



## jar546 (Mar 26, 2013)

What a shame, the powers that be don't realize the value in some links and websites.  What if you had to review photos online of a project?


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 26, 2013)

FWIW, ..some "powers that be" cannot trust their own employees to not regularly

visit unauthorized sites, such as: YouTube, Facebook, myspace and on and on and

on.

Heavily filtered IT systems are required, because some people just cannot stay

off of the social/drama sites during normal working hours.

.


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> FWIW, ..some "powers that be" cannot trust their own employees to not regularlyvisit unauthorized sites, such as: YouTube, Facebook, myspace and on and on and
> 
> on.
> 
> ...


There ya go cda


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 26, 2013)

The "ICE - man" cometh!   

.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> What a shame, the powers that be don't realize the value in some links and websites. What if you had to review photos online of a project?


I go to the ADA coordinators' computer who has unrestricted access.

Francis


----------

